# jemand sieht genau so aus wie du



## lollercoaster (13. Januar 2008)

ist euch das auch schon passiert, ihr seid irgentwo (z.B. Kino wie es bei mir der Fall war) und seht jemand der genau so aussieht wie jemand den ihr kennt (oder in meinem Fall wie ich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )?

Also bei mir war das so, ich stand im Kino an der Kasse, auf einmal lacht meine Schwester sich den Arsch ab und macht mich auf nen Typen aufmerksam der GENAU SO AUSSAH WIE ICH, ich hab das natürlich erstmal dementiert und wollte das nicht wahr haben (man will ja schon einzigartig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Auf jeden Fall hab ich mich in dem total wieder erkannt, ich meine so wie der durchs Kino geuguckt hat und so^^. Und dann irgetn wann hat er mich auch gesehen und hat auch erstmal total perplex dreingekuckt oh mann naja mit ihm geredet hab ich nicht, aber das is schon ne komische sache. würde mich echt interessieren wenn euch sowas auch schon mal passiert ist.

Ach ja abgesehen das der schon nen Bartansatz hatte und die Haare nciht gegeelt hatte sah der wirklich GENAU so aus wie ich ( außer den Klammoten natürlich)

So long ich freu mich auf eure kleinen Kurzgeschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Das war bestimmt ein verlorener Zwilling. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Mirs noch niemand begegnet, der so aussah wie ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mirs noch niemand begegnet, der so aussah wie ich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ja auch klar bei dir. Es würde sich jeder sofort operieren lassen, wenn er so aussieht wie du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ui, war der fies...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ist ja auch klar bei dir. Es würde sich jeder sofort operieren lassen, wenn er so aussieht wie du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mmmh, möglich, aber nicht wahrscheinlich...


----------



## Dogar (14. Januar 2008)

Das ist mir schon 2 mal passiert.

einmal in der Schweiz. Da hab ich in nem Hotel übernachtet und alle redeten mich mit Franz an...

Tjoa das war der Oberkellner dort und der sah echt so aus wie ich.

Der andere war bei der Musterung.

Der sah auch so aus wie ich. und hatte auch den selben Vornamen...

Der Satz "Man sieht sich immer 2 mal" hat für mich ne andere bedeutung bekommen


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon 2 mal passiert.
> einmal in der Schweiz. Da hab ich in nem Hotel übernachtet und alle redeten mich mit Franz an...
> Tjoa das war der Oberkellner dort und der sah echt so aus wie ich.
> Der andere war bei der Musterung.
> ...




Oh ;D das ist mir zum glück noch nie passiert ;D Naja dafür hat ein Kollege am gleichen Tag geburztag wie ich ;d


----------



## Dogar (14. Januar 2008)

schauste hier ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Selbst solch banalen Kram rechnet die Menschheit schon aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir werden wirklich irgendwann das Wetter ein Jahr zuvor bestimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Selbst solch banalen Kram rechnet die Menschheit schon aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das weis ich jetzt schon ;D
oder dass afganistan in der fussball wm gewinnt ;d *wär doch cool ;d*
ahja und genau in einem jahr wird es regnen ;D hf ^^


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Jemand der genau so aussieht wie ich...

Omg, der arme Mensch. ;D


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Oh ;D das ist mir zum glück noch nie passiert ;D Naja dafür hat ein Kollege am gleichen Tag geburztag wie ich ;d


Alice Cooper hat am gleichen Tag Burzeltag wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und eine ehemalige Kollegin von mir auch...

Ansonsten wurde mir schon gesagt, ich sehe aus wie Jeanette Biedermann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Onkel meinte, ich hätte Ähnlichkeit mit Drew Barrymoore. - Letzteres wäre ja schön, trifft aber beides nicht wirklich zu.

Ein Mädel hab ich vor ein paar Jahren mal gesehen, die hatte eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit mir - blasses Gesicht, die Augenform usw. Da hab ich schon ein paar mal zu ihr rübergeguckt. ^^
Aber direkt Doppelgänger, wo man denkt "Woha! Spiegel?" - nein, noch nicht. So schön wie ich ist ja auch sonst niemand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Alice Cooper hat am gleichen Tag Burzeltag wie ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung...

Ich hab ma ein Bild von mir bei dieser Seite reingestellt, wo er deine Gesichtszüge mit denen von Promis vergleicht. Ich kam auf 52% mit Chuck Norris. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Kurz Offtopic: Ist hier ein Augenarzt anwesend?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung...


 Wer Ironie in meinem vorausgegangenen Post findet, darf sie behalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich hab ma ein Bild von mir bei dieser Seite reingestellt, wo er deine Gesichtszüge mit denen von Promis vergleicht. Ich kam auf 52% mit Chuck Norris.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mhm. Das habe ich auch schon gemacht. Es kamen ja ein paar recht ansehnliche Frauen bei raus. Und... Ich trau mich kaum, es zu sagen. George W. Bush. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danach bin ich erstmal kotzen gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danach habe ich es noch mit 2 anderen Bildern versucht, und jedes Mal waren andere Promis zu sehen. So ein Schmarrn.
(Ach ja, beim zweiten Mal war doch glatt Leo DiCaprio dabei. Ich hab doch schon immer gesagt, der sieht aus wie'n Weib. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Edith meint noch, dass sie zwar kein Augenarzt ist, fragt aber trotzdem nach deinem Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Wer Ironie in meinem vorausgegangenen Post findet, darf sie behalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß, das ist mein Art zu flirten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das ist mein Art zu flirten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* Kleiner, das überleg dir nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Och, wir treffen uns eh nie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Och, wir treffen uns eh nie...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hihi. Das weiß man nie. ^^
Aber nun genug Spam. Ich war's nicht! *läuft schnell weg*


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ja ich hatte mal ne doppelgängerin, damlas waren wir uff 12 oder 13. waren sogar gut befreundet. jeder hat uns für geschwister gehalten. naja sie zog dann weg mit ihrer familie. vor ein paar jahren war ich dann auf der polizei um eine anzeige zu machen da meinte ein beamter zu mir:"na christine wie geht es dir?" ich war total perplex und antwortet ihm nur das ich nicht christine bin und ging dann weiter. heute ärgere ich mich total, evtl hätte er mir ja die neue adresse geben können. würd mich echt intressieren ob wir heute uns immer noch so ähneln


----------



## livk (15. Januar 2008)

sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt, glaube auch nicht dass es jemanden gibt, der mir gleich aussieht


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe ja es gibt keinen der so aussiet wie ich ;D oder er ist schon ne brücke weiter ;d (Der arme kerl xD)


----------



## lollercoaster (3. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Gamerhenne (3. Februar 2008)

ist mir noch nicht passiert, aber mit so ca. 18 Jahren, fiel meiner Familie auf, daß ich exakt so aussah, wie meine Mutter in dem Alter. Wir kramten dann Bilder hervor zum Vergleich und bis auf die Haarfarbe ( sie ist dunkelblond, ich dunkelbraun ) stimmte wirklich alles haargenau über ein, die Gesichtszüge, die Augen, der Ausdruck etc... wir hätten Zwillinge sein können.
Ach ja...und mit ca 16 sah ich genauso aus wie Charlie Sheen in dem Film "Platoon" *G*


----------



## glacios (3. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja es gibt keinen der so aussiet wie ich ;D oder er ist schon ne brücke weiter ;d (Der arme kerl xD)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@VölligBuffed
Du hast doch mal in sonem Thread ein Bild von dir gepostet...
Ich finde da hattest du auch einen Doppelgänger. Nämlich Marco. JA der Marco der in der Türkei im Gefängnis gesessen ist. Der sieht dir extremst ähnlich imo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

ja, es gibt da einen typ der mir sehr ähnlich sieht... (der scheint auch ziemlich berühmt zu sein)

ein vergleich:


ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





der typ der mir ähnlich sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

naja jonni stimmt ned aber sein nachnahme passt zu dir ;D (depp *hust*)

ot: Ich und kolege waren letztens an ner party und da war sone frau (dachte ich kenn die (schaute genau so aus^^) ich also ey ... ) naja kann sein das ich da einfach zu besoffen war aber gewisse ändlichkeit hatten die 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

is mir einmal passiert das jemand genauso aussah,
er war zwar älter - aber es war ein unangenehmes gefühl.
Naja, zum glück seh ich in dem alter, in dem er damals war
doch nicht ganz so aus wie er... eher garnicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Du hast doch bestimmt schon mal Deinen Perso oder Pass angeschaut, da steht immer eine kleine Zahl ganz unten mit drin. Diese Zahl gibt an, wie viele (bekannte) Personen Dir ähnlich sehen, bei mir sind es zB 4 Stück. War wohl echter Zufall, dass Du einen getroffen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei mir stehen 8 xDD


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst Du mal sehen, und dabei hält man sich immer für ein Unikat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Fauzi (4. Februar 2008)

Ne die Zahl die unten steht, gibt die Anzahl Personnen an, die den genau gleichen Namen besitzen (Vor- und Nachnahme).. Dachte ich zumindest.. Evtl. bin ich auch nur auf Ironie reingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

'oh:


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ne die Zahl die unten steht, gibt die Anzahl Personnen an, die den genau gleichen Namen besitzen (Vor- und Nachnahme).. Dachte ich zumindest.. Evtl. bin ich auch nur auf Ironie reingefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann bist Du falsch informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (4. Februar 2008)

Du willst mir weiss machen, das die Leute bevor sie eine Pass erstellen, bei jedem Bürger klingeln gehen und schauen ob er ähnlichkeit mit demjenigen der auf dem Foto ist, hat? Und ich bin der Nikolaus ^^

Wuuhuu ^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

jap ist wieviele in etwa ändlich sind ;D
bei mir sinds 3 
kolege (albaner xd) da steht 21 .. und wir dann tja da siste sehen alle gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm so mal die 2 suchen die gleich aussehen .. search and destroy ^^ ich will ein einzelner sein ;D

aber das ist nicht weltweit oder? .. wenn nein .. 3 leute in der schweiz sehen gleich aus wie ich .. und dabei ist die schweiz so klein ;D

@vorposter die haben programm das die bilder der datenbank vergleicht .. das geht paar sec..


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

wie sieht das dann bitte erst mit unseren asiatischen mitbürgern aus?
also tut mir leid, aber viele von denen finde ich sehen gleich aus...


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

mister ha tschi .. 52563 ^^

keine ahnung aber die sind schon relativ gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich zumindest


----------



## Fauzi (4. Februar 2008)

Das meinen die von uns auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

is halt so wenn man zuwenig mit den anderen zutun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

ach was .. wir haben doch alles von denen .. also ich finde wir haben viel mit denen zu tun ..

und /2 GET FREE GOLD @ GOLDINC WAAA ..


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Die sehen ja nicht alle haargenauso aus wie du, die sehen dir nur ähnlich. Das manche hier immer gleich so übertreiben müssen *grml*


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

dann hab ich ja glück .. 
*waffe entladen und im schrank verräum* *g*
naja gewisse leute sagen auch ich gleich meiner mutter ..  

aber weltweit gibts da sicher paar die so in etwa aussehen wie ich XD hmm beim next foto mach ich eins auf psyco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal kuken wieviel da noch steht ^^


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

naja ich saß mal beim zahnarzt,
da kam die durchsage:

"Matthias Kramer bitte"

sind tatsächlich 2 leute mit mir zusammen aufgestanden
einfach nur gelacht...
und auch noch in der selben ortschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

kenne 2 leute die heissen auch gleich .. er und sein grosvater .. 16 und 92 ^^ eltern haben ihn so genant ;D der arme :=)


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

mein einer opa, der sieben stunden vor meiner geburt gestorben is hieß
Hans Gustaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (4. Februar 2008)

INZEST
hust

Mir ist es schonmal passiert, dass ich meine Freundin verwechselt habe, sehr zum Leidwesen des armen Mädls/Opfers. Wir habens aber beide erst kurz nach dem Lippenkontakt bemerkt, sie war wohl einfach so perplex oder hat auch auf ihren Macker gewartet. Ich bin bis heute froh, dass mon amie da nicht dabei war und das auch nie erfahren wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Ikku (4. Februar 2008)

Außer sie liest das hier *hust*


Öhm ja, mir persönlich is jetzt so in RL noch keiner über den Weg gelaufen der mir ähnelte (zumindest hätt ich es nie im Leben akzeptiert xD)  aber ich bin mal bei deviantart.com auf Fotos von einer Schwedin gestossen die mich doch sehr verblüfft haben und ich wirklich erst dachte "hey, wer hat da Fotos von mir? oO"

Ansonsten wurde mir nur paar mal gesagt: "Hey, du siehst aus wie ne Bekannte von mir/uns"...


----------



## Huntara (4. Februar 2008)

Mmmh, nee, hab noch nie jemand getroffen der mir ähnlich sieht. Aber ich glaub ich würd'nen Schreck kriegen, wenn ich mich, also wenn ich die da sehen würde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Februar 2008)

Wer wills chon so aussehen wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne mal im Ernst. Wäre schon sehr seltsam, habe schon viele gesehen die ähnlich aussehen wie andere die ich kenne aber wie mich noch nie.


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hab noch nie jemand getroffen, der mir ähnlich sah. Aber mal ehrlich, ich bin auch nicht scharf drauf, bin gern ein "Einzelstück" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Tôny (4. Februar 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> ist euch das auch schon passiert, ihr seid irgentwo (z.B. Kino wie es bei mir der Fall war) und seht jemand der genau so aussieht wie jemand den ihr kennt (oder in meinem Fall wie ich selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja gibt so einen.....die sau wohnt in meinem Spiegel^^


----------



## lollercoaster (7. Februar 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> Ja gibt so einen.....die sau wohnt in meinem Spiegel^^



lol^^


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> lol^^


der post war jetzt angebracht LOL


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> der post war jetzt angebracht LOL


Selfpwned! *hust*

Btt: Ich hab' letztens jmd gesehen, der mir sehr ähnlich sah, der Arme...
Aber 'nen Doppelgänger hab' ich nich'...


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Selfpwned! *hust*
> 
> Btt: Ich hab' letztens jmd gesehen, der mir sehr ähnlich sah, der Arme...
> Aber 'nen Doppelgänger hab' ich nich'...


oh scheiße,
der typ tut mir echt leid...dir schon ähnlich zusehen würde mich zum dauerkotzen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (7. Februar 2008)

ja dieses lol kannste mit /push vergleichen ^^
Mich interessiert das halt wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

